# 500 foreman irs conversion?



## Bad500

this went through my mind, what would it take to do this? ive seen a lot of 500 irs foremans and they look good!! what diff, axles, arms etc. would i use? how much would all the parts cost average? any info appreciate. thanks, connor.


----------



## filthyredneck

I know Pondhopper Customs and Turner Cycles both build the conversions. My friend Walker on here has a 420 SRA with a Pondhopper 12" IRS conversion on it. I don't remember which diffs it has, I do seem to remember that the knuckles and something else are actually Grizzly parts, and I think it has some Rincon parts as well. It is a VERY well built lift!


----------



## Bad500

thanks


----------



## JPs300

Rincon diff is the most common, PH uses grizzly knuckles because they are the easiest to source & work with. - The rincon knuckles have a big offset in pivot points from top to bottom, thus they will cycle the camber excessively through much range of travel.


----------



## redneckrancher420

ive seen "pieced" together irs's like what Jps300 was saying but there is alot of people who just take the entire rear end out of a rinny and weld it to the 500. some ive seen look and work great if you do it right. others not so much.

just depends on your fabrication skills i guess. to me the cost is not worth it. if i wanted an irs bike i would have bought one


----------



## filthyredneck

^for some, the reason for buying the SRA was for the manual tranny....then convert it to IRS. Its actually not much cost difference between getting a BIG irs conversion for a sra, or just getting a big lift for IRS...price is very comparable.


----------



## Bad500

turner cycles no longer does them i emailed them.


----------



## Bad500

filthyredneck thats exactly the reason im wantin to do it, id love to just worry about the air box gettin water in that one snorkel instead of having to deal with 3, and i just want the reliability of a honda but have the pure awesomeness of having irs and being able to make it through stuff i wouldnt have or struggled on with a SRA


----------



## Bad500

does PH have a phone number or website i can reach them at?


----------



## wood butcher

500GOINDEEP said:


> does PH have a phone number or website i can reach them at?


pond hopper customs just goggle it


----------



## filthyredneck

^agreed

@woodbutcher....where you been hidin? good to see you around bud.


----------



## JPs300

redneckrancher420 said:


> ive seen "pieced" together irs's like what Jps300 was saying but there is alot of people who just take the entire rear end out of a rinny and weld it to the 500. some ive seen look and work great if you do it right. others not so much.
> 
> just depends on your fabrication skills i guess. to me the cost is not worth it. if i wanted an irs bike i would have bought one


x2 - coming from someone who has built/owns a big custom IRS honda. While it is cool to have something a bit more "one off", it is definitely more logical/cost effective to simply buy an IRS bike. 

More specifically, if you really wanta big custom IRS honda just wait it out a bit and buy a nice already done one. You'll save $ and headaches, even if you have to change some things to suit you.


----------

